# EXCELLENT home offered to West Highland Terrier Bitch



## muppysmum (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi
I am currently trawling all the websites looking for a female white Westie for my parents. They sadly lost their little Westie girl just before Christmas and have decided now is time to find another dog. 

They only want a bitch and cannot have a puppy as my father has a sight problem and a Westie puppy is just too small for him to see but an adult, at least a year old, is fine. The dog needs to be OK with children as my parents have 4 grandchildren ranging between 4 and 16 years old - but all children are dog friendly and have their own dogs. The dog needs to be housetrained and OK on and off the lead. They have no other animals but often walk their dog with my brothers dog - also a Westie. It would also have contact with my GSD.

This little dog will be a very pampered pouch and will be walked in the woods every day, have her own garden to run around in as well as the run of the house, have tons of affection, 24 hour attention and want for nothing.

Ideally this dog will be located in the South West or Midlands.

Please contact me if you are looking to rehome your Westie or know of a Westie looking for a home.

Many thanks


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi is there no westie rescues near you


----------



## muppysmum (Mar 17, 2010)

Not that I can find - any info would be most welcome!
The general rescues have no Westies at the mo


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have pmd you


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Many tears always have a variety of breeds, they are based in Wales, however they abve foster homes all over the UK!
Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue

You can also try here!
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They do ones for just westhighland terriers all over uk i think, think most breeds have rescue centres not sure tho


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Westie Rescue Scheme - About Us

Welcome to The Yorkshire Terrier and Toy Breed Rescue

Home - The Little Dog Rescue

Westie Rehoming
Jacqueline Ferris-Woods, Swindon, Wilts. Tel: 01793 790695

Westie Rescue Scheme
Sandra Fowler, Yorkshire & Derbyshire, Tel: 01302 883335
Ted Hill, Yorkshire & Derbyshire. Tel: 01302 725525
Sue Waterman, Hampshire & Dorset. Tel: 01489 573759
Anna Flint, Surrey & Sussex. Tel: 01323 763260
Dave & Jane Johnson, Derbyshire. Tel: 01332 832180
Sue Steggall, Devon & Cornwall, Tel: 01395 279212
Daphne Lee, Kent. Tel: 01304 365573
Dorothy & Georgina Peacock, Somerset & Avon. Tel: 01749 870370
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a Westie but a lovely Bichon needs a good home after her owner died. 

The Mayhew Animal Home's Photos - Dogs needing new homes | Facebook


----------



## muppysmum (Mar 17, 2010)

yes suki looks like a good alternative but she's reserved - good luck to her!
thanks


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

muppysmum said:


> yes suki looks like a good alternative but she's reserved - good luck to her!
> thanks


Crikey that was quick, they only posted her on facebook a couple of hours ago.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Register on Little Dog Rescue they get loads of cuties in all the time and as they only use fosters they have dogs all over the country!! Good luck with your search. :thumbup:


----------

